# "Server too busy" message



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

I've been getting the "server too busy" message every night at around midnight CT for the past week or so. Are there maintenance scripts running that are taxing the servers?


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Not that I am aware of at that time. My guess is it is being spidered. I will need to make a not to check in around that time.


----------

